# Roamer Or Trench Watches Or Omega Or....



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, a newbie here and unashamedly all over the place in terms of my first "proper" watch, there are so many nice manual and automatics out there.

As I said in the intro forum, I have been all over the place for weeks in terms of a watch(es) for office based working week wear and another for casual weekend wear. I've been browsing online and in particular eBay of course from 50 quid manual to 500 quid Omega automatics. I'm tending to settle on getting maybe one "showy" watch for a couple of hundred and a couple or more nice budget ones for a bit of variety.

I like the idea of a trench watch, that might be my show watch on a wide leather WWI style wristlet strap. Although I have sweated over a couple of Omega Geneve Automatics for every day wear and then stepped away from that bidding button!

There are some nice Roamer two tone manual ones out there on occasion and some of the old Roamer populars can be good looking. It is unfortunate that I can't browse the FS thread even if only to get ideas and prices, perhaps an idea is to let people browse the archived (sold) FS threads?

Yes it all sounds a bit vague, because it is. I can be a bit of an impulse buyer of things that I simply like the look of, so perhaps I am already doomed to collect dozens of the things.


----------



## paulywauly (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Ed. Am a newbie on here too and know exactly what you mean about being all over the place.

I too started out buying out on a tight budget but that soon started being stretched to the limit. I am more into electronic ones myself but my tastes are really varied now and its a case of if I like it then I starve and get it. I do love Omegas though :russian:


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

Omega are a good place to start and the 70s versions arent doing much at the moment, dont forget seiko did some really nice designs back then. Ive seen some gorgeous 60s Oris at giveaway prices. Dont be afraid to look at other brands like rado


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

paulywauly said:


> Hi Ed. Am a newbie on here too and know exactly what you mean about being all over the place.
> 
> I too started out buying out on a tight budget but that soon started being stretched to the limit. I am more into electronic ones myself but my tastes are really varied now and its a case of if I like it then I starve and get it. I do love Omegas though :russian:


Spaceman Catena Spacesonic LCD it is then. :tongue2:


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

Event horizon said:


> Omega are a good place to start and the 70s versions arent doing much at the moment, dont forget seiko did some really nice designs back then. Ive seen some gorgeous 60s Oris at giveaway prices. Dont be afraid to look at other brands like rado


Yes thanks, I've had an Oris in my eBay watch list before. Hmt do some interesting designs too.


----------



## paulywauly (Apr 22, 2012)

Ha ha just shows how much I know. Never heard of those but just looked them up. I love the Omega f300 and have just bought one much to my girlfriends annoyance.

I also have Seiko 7a38 which needs an original bracelet.

Funnily enough I do like vintage Rados. Did I just hear my girlfriend groan?


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

paulywauly said:


> Ha ha just shows how much I know. Never heard of those but just looked them up. I love the Omega f300 and have just bought one much to my girlfriends annoyance.
> 
> I also have Seiko 7a38 which needs an original bracelet.
> 
> Funnily enough I do like vintage Rados. Did I just hear my girlfriend groan?


I was looking at the Omega Seamaster 600 manual winders (still have one in my watch list) and note that they do a f300 version of that for a fair few bob!


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

So long as the date works on the f300 they are good watches, they also make a hum like a nuclear reactor


----------



## paulywauly (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds like you had better start saving. I have just been looking at another Omega but have managed to drag myself away. I have been looking at a Sekonda 3017 for a long time but good examples cost big money. Even poor examples are fetching big money.


----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

I have an Omega Geneve Manual, gold plated face, brown strap. I love it! Expect to pay anywhere between Â£150-200 for a decent one.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear eddiewood (and paulywauly of course), welcome to the Watch Forum - you will have to put up with madmen like me I'm afraid, but I do have my uses, even here on the Forum.

Now, what's all this talk of a "proper watch"! A watch is a watch is a proper watch - as long as it tells the time. My philosophy is that you buy what you like and can afford regardless of what other people think you should buy. That doesn't mean shunning good advice - and there is plenty of that here on the Forum. But it does mean gaining independence of thought and decision-making as to what you want to collect and purchase in the watch line.

The name "Omega" frequently comes up in these sorts of conversations and I myself have just one elderly hand-wind omega watch which I cherish. If you can afford an Omega then who can blame you for getting one. In my case, I stick to watches that are new or pre-owned and cost me less than Â£50 - almost always less than Â£30 - and yet I get a great deal of pleasure from collecting and researching all sorts of makes. I also like Oris.

paulywauly states that he likes Rado watches and says that he can then perhaps hear his girlfriend groan. No, dear paulywauly, it was me that groaned as you hit a sore spot there. I not long ago tried to do a DIY service on a nice Rado mechanical watch and just as I had got it running, I found that the alcohol I had used to clean the movement had gone on the face and the number markers started to fall off. The watch ended in the bin. Whatever you do, make sure you really have the knowledge to do it or leave well alone. I know you should never try and clean and oil a watch without taking the movement apart, but sometimes the temptation is just too great ...


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

It all started with a Guess W95015G1 that recently broke, I opened it up and was faced with a bit of plastic not much larger than the battery, it was all so...disappointing. I vowed then to get a "proper" another watch, something that was metal inside, something moving and ticking!

I don't intend to collect many (bet you have heard that before) so a couple of 50 quid ones might just be the ticket. I would like one showy one, hence the trench watch/Omega comments.

My eBay watch list is building and there is one particular inexpensive starter watch that I have an eye on this weekend.


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

> Dear eddiewood (and paulywauly of course), welcome to the Watch Forum - you will have to put up with madmen like me I'm afraid, but I do have my uses, even here on the Forum.
> 
> Now, what's all this talk of a "proper watch"! A watch is a watch is a proper watch - as long as it tells the time. My philosophy is that you buy what you like and can afford regardless of what other people think you should buy. That doesn't mean shunning good advice - and there is plenty of that here on the Forum. But it does mean gaining independence of thought and decision-making as to what you want to collect and purchase in the watch line.
> 
> ...


Have a look here, see I do listen! :thumbup:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=89844


----------

